
Ask HN: Strong magnet in Logitech mouse box - chrisbennet
I recently bought a Logitech MX Anywhere 2S mouse and when I was flattening the box I noticed it had a small battery like disk inside. I assumed it was an RFID tag. When I was tossing it in the trash it flew out of my hand and stuck the metal trash can.<p>On first glance it looks like a &quot;357&quot; battery [that is the small battery a little less that 1&#x2F;2 across that is very common in laser pointers, small flashlights, etc].<p><i>Does anyone know why an RFID tag (if that&#x27;s what it is) would have such a strong magnet in it?</i>
======
chunkles
Some packaging now comes with a magnetic clasp to hold the lid of the box
shut. I've seen it on several electronic product boxes. If you look kart the
packaging, there may be a small metal strip embedded under a strip of paper
that the magnet would have been in line with.

------
andreicon
My rolling papers also have a magnet on the box, it helps keep the lid closed.

------
chrisbennet
Thanks guys. I have a 2nd unopened box I can look at.

